# Blood, Guts and Gore: the prey model raw feeder's photo thread.



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

post your photos of Dinnertime!


Here's my carnivorous bunch. I'm going to try to take better pix tonight....


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

OOO yay!

Sadie's first rabbit:
















I had one of a chicken wing but lost it. The cats are still eating a mix. What are your pets eating? I can't tell.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Jesirose...rabbit! How cool. I've always wanted to feed them that but around here its way to expensive. My dogs have gotten buffalo and emu though. 

Here's Max and Lizzy enjoying one of their first ever raw meals.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

See I can't find affordable fish! Where do you buy fish?

A friend and I got some free rabbit but that one I bought from prey4pets.com. It lasted three meals for Sadie and she also ate way more than she should have lol. So I think for the cost it was relatively good.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jesirose said:


> OOO yay!
> 
> Sadie's first rabbit:
> 
> ...



the dogs are noshing on a couple of fat juicy turkey drumsticks and the cat....well it's hard to se because she rips them up really good....it's a mouse and a bit of cornish game hen...

I'll get some better shots tonight at dinner....


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool! How much do you pay for the hen? Just curious.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Cool! How much do you pay for the hen? Just curious.



my food lion sells 2 packs of whole hens for around 6 bucks. which is feasable for me to buy for the cat, one hen lasts her about a week average. She also gets feeder mice from the reptile store...

I'm thinking about breaking out the beef tongue tonight....but man that thing is funky looking....


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh I know, I have a few tongue and I'm a bit scared of it. It's got fuzzy tastebuds!

How big are those hen for $6? I used to live near a food lion in virginia, we don't have them down here in TX.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jesirose said:


> See I can't find affordable fish! Where do you buy fish?
> 
> A friend and I got some free rabbit but that one I bought from prey4pets.com. It lasted three meals for Sadie and she also ate way more than she should have lol. So I think for the cost it was relatively good.


Price on fish fluctuates around here. I found the above on discount at the grocery store. I also have found it very cheap and fresh at a local Mexican market. Sometimes its just to pricey though. I did hit paydirt a few months ago when my whole family went fishing at a planted lake. They brought me back all the bodies, blood and guts in two big hefty bags. The dogs had a field day with it, though my back yard did stink for a while afterwards. 
Rabbit around here goes for over 2$ a pound. I make a point of not buying anything over a 1 $ a pound. I'll look up prey4pets. I've never heard of that site before.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Oh I know, I have a few tongue and I'm a bit scared of it. It's got fuzzy tastebuds!
> 
> How big are those hen for $6? I used to live near a food lion in virginia, we don't have them down here in TX.


the hens are a little bit smaller than your average chicken But one will feed my teeny little cat for a week sometimes more as her appetite varies.

oh gosh I'm freaked by the tongue too. I keep having these squeamish moments wondering what it's going to feel like to cut that thing up. I got just one to see if the girls would dig it. I haven't actually touched it yet....


food lions around here carry a lot of stuff that caters to the hispanic and chinese populations. And the real ethnic markets here carry thing like goat. that's next on my list.

I joined a raw feeder's list where people order in bulk for the whole group, thus cutting costs even more. Maybe you could find something like that. I just got offered whole deer, nothing excluded, for 50 dollars including processing through the list. apparently there's a young man who is a rabid hunter with more deer than he knows what to do with.....though I'm not sure that's going to fit in my freezer..lol...

there's something really neat about watching them eat...the look of just pure rapture....I really love it....jessi your pic of sadie eating gave me the idea for this thread...she's so fluffy...I like spitz types but I don't think one would fit in a house full of bullies...


and volley..those pups look pretty intent..


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow that sounds like a good price for the amount. There are lots of sites for mice and rats, but not so much other stuff suitable for the cats, so I am looking at options still. We have a while though. I have several friends who feed raw and there is a feeder list. Right now my freezer is full so I'm just looking for options for the future. The prey4pets site is a bit expensive but it's more natural food IMO than the grocery store, and I like it. We went to a hispanic market once and I was a bit uncomfortable but I am sure it gets easier. Plus I am going to learn how to say half in spanish lol. 

after I saw the pig and cow heads in the market I got over most of my squeamish. The rabbit did kinda gross me out when the stuff fell out of it, but I just held my breath  But the tongue. The heart I got kinda freaks me out too. I heard it's so good for them though.

I bet the deer would be fine, once you get it cut up just pack it in tight


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow you guys are nuts! I dont know if I would be able to feed a prey model diet. I cant eat chicken off a bone because it reminds me too much of the actual chicken I am eating. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE meat and will never give it up. But feeding that to my dog or cat...I think I would cry if I let my mind wander too much. That rabbit in the picture reminds me of all the family dwarf rabbits we have had over the years (even without the fur). I know it's good for them and everything, but Im not sure I could ever go that far...


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I personally think it's more respectful when you acknowledge that it was an animal and don't pretend it's just synthetic or something, that your meat (you or the pet) has to come from somewhere. You can't think of it as a pet, it's raised for a different purpose, and food has to come from somewhere. As long as they aren't mistreated or killed inhumanely I don't get emotional about it. I personally don't eat a lot of meat but I know my pets need it, and it does have to come from real animals  I also never eat meat with bone in it because I don't LIKE it. I think it's unappealing, but for a slightly different reason I think.

But I know where you're coming from, just trying to explain how I deal with it as someone who does love animals more than most people  (meaning I prefer animals over people, not that other people don't love animals)


Sadie got chicks tonight, I got a few pics but they're inside her crate so it's hard to see. She enjoyed them though!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bolo and Vi got chicken because I check my rotation charts and beef should be tomorrow. Pix are coming in a moment as I have to sort through the mess of photos I took for the clear ones. 

And to answer the rotaion chart question that is bound to pop up. It's not really nessecary it just helps me stay organized and make sure I'm feeding a good balance. their evening meals go in rotating meat sources. Turkey then chicken then beef then chicken then offal then random meat source then chicken for Bolo. Turkey then chicken then beef then chicken then lamb then random meat source then chicken with offal added to each meal for Vi. It has more to do with how they digest things and their individual health concerns than anything else. Bolo needs more chicken because she has gastrointestinal ulcers and chicken is pretty bland, but won't eat organs and heart unless it's by itself, no matter what so on her offal day she gets a fat wad of pumpkin to head off poo issues and just a tidbit of pumpkin every other day.


pix coming


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's some pictures of the meal tonight:

(I know this almost looks like she's guarding it, but she was just laying down and chillin')









Thanks mom!









"Crunch"


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gosh keep the pictures coming! I love seeing them and I wish I could afford to feed my 5 babes raw. One of these days... it will happen.
Nessa


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

RAWhide is as raw as bello gets! oh well we are boring around here i guess.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a question for you prey model feeders. Feeding your dogs whole animals, does it change your dogs view on the wild animals they see? Or does it not change at all? For instance, do they want to chase/kill wild animals more? Or does it not effect them at all?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> I have a question for you prey model feeders. Feeding your dogs whole animals, does it change your dogs view on the wild animals they see? Or does it not change at all? For instance, do they want to chase/kill wild animals more? Or does it not effect them at all?


http://rawfed.com/myths/bloodthirsty.html


I was hesitant at first to consider introducing whole mice and rats to my cats (which we haven't gotten to yet, but I have changed my mind and decided to try it) because I also own pet rats. But I then realized 1. the cats are sort of afraid of my rats already - 2. my cats aren't going to work that hard for food - and 3. they naturally are predators - if they were going to attack and kill something, they do it whether or not they had whole prey at home. 

In fact, I would be more inclined to believe if they DIDN'T have whole prey at home, they would want to hunt it. But if they know it's coming at dinner, they don't need to attack animals. I know tons of people who let their cats roam around outside feed kibble, and yet complain about their cats bringing home dead rodents and birds.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread died pretty darn fast so I thought I'd bring it back to life. 

Ted gets raw once a week right now. After him going through an allergic reaction with some of the meet we're starting out very slow and we'll work our way up. Like today Ted will get raw.

Waiting for me to go get his plate of meat

























The down fall of feeding raw to a bearded dog.. They end up with red streaks in their hair.








*More*


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Neville had his second taste of raw since he came home on Saturday. He's not a big fan of the kibble, but I can't really get a foster onto just raw. While he LOVED every bite, crunch and grind getting adopted into a home that will keep him on raw would bend his chances down a long ways.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Turkey necks, anyone?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Neville had his second taste of raw since he came home on Saturday. He's not a big fan of the kibble, but I can't really get a foster onto just raw. While he LOVED every bite, crunch and grind getting adopted into a home that will keep him on raw would bend his chances down a long ways.


Is that a rabbit? 


My cats ate their very first plain raw chicken the other day. After only 3 weeks of mixed raw and canned! I'm proud. Eventually they'll get the prey-model, but for now I'm just thrilled. After this they actually got whole chicken thighs and ate bites off them, not just the cut up bits!

















I don't know what Sadie gets tonight but if it's good I'll snap some more pics.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

jesirose said:


> Is that a rabbit?
> 
> 
> My cats ate their very first plain raw chicken the other day. After only 3 weeks of mixed raw and canned! I'm proud. Eventually they'll get the prey-model, but for now I'm just thrilled. After this they actually got whole chicken thighs and ate bites off them, not just the cut up bits!
> ...


Nope. Plain ol' chicken neck. It was his first neck, but he's had some ground up chicken. It took him forever to get through it and he didn't want to use his little feet, but he did it. 

Way to go with the cats!! They look like they're really enjoying it too!


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Nope. Plain ol' chicken neck. It was his first neck, but he's had some ground up chicken. It took him forever to get through it and he didn't want to use his little feet, but he did it.
> 
> Way to go with the cats!! They look like they're really enjoying it too!


Dog and cats are not saposs to have bones. they can choke.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually cooked bones cause choking, not raw..


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

TheDogLuver90 said:


> Dog and cats are not saposs to have bones. they can choke.


Yes cooked bones can cause the animal to choke. No one here is feeding cooked. These are RMB (Raw Meaty Bones) in which they chew, grind, tear and rip through the meat/bones. 

Check out more threads and maybe a little research off of this site.


----------

